# Airtel 8 Mbps Combo 1299



## soham (Nov 26, 2008)

How good is the airtel 8mbps plan in terms of speed. Anyone using it?


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 26, 2008)

As Advertised by Airtel you will get download speeds of 2MB but then herein lies the rub.
  How much can you expand with Download limit of 4 Gb.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, those plans are outdated, I mean I saw the latest charge-plan sheet and there was 
Rs. 1299
2MBPS
8GB/6GB(dun remember)

And the 8MBPS plan was only Rs.999

Those plans on AIRTEL's site are updated very late.


----------



## soham (Nov 26, 2008)

Is 2 Mbps the bare minimum speed i am assured and 8Mbps the max i can get? I dont really need more than 4GB because i am not into downloading movies and games online. I just need youtube to work without starts and stops and also Google Earth and Second Life.


----------



## raksrules (Nov 27, 2008)

Although you are not planning to download games/movies, you want to use youtube, google earth etc which are very much data/bandwidth intensive applications. If you are frequently going to use these then i suppose you may run out of the available bandwidth.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 27, 2008)

Once u got a high speed connection, u dun realise how it ends up


----------

